# Vassal 40k is no more!



## sir_m1ke (Dec 7, 2008)

Well, unfortunately the inevitable has come to pass- GW is closing down the vassal40k website for IP infringement. Im a relative newcomer to vassal but i have found it an invaluable tool in helping me test different units that i would otherwise not have tried 

Official announcement: http://www.vassal40k.com/the-end-has-come/

thankfully, the server that hosts the game is still going to keep running, so you can still play vassal online after the deadline, but new models, units and terrain will not be added 

to anyone who doesnt have vassal i would heartily recommend it as a way to game from the comfort of your own room, and a chance to experiment with new and exotic units

honestly, i understand that GW are worried that people are using this instead of buying their models, but at the same time im sure they made plenty of sales of units that were first tried out in the module

VASSAL R.I.P :cray:


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

That sucks, I have used vassal a few times. It is great for testing new units, I have brought a number of models I would not have just because vassal let me test them.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

I agree, that sucks!

I use Vassal quite regularly, I would have been crushed if they'd have gotten rid of it entirely. Really glad I can carry on playing.

I encourage anyone who doesn't have it yet to download it as soon as possible!


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

oh well, its not like I knew anyone in real life who ever got it to work anyway


----------



## Arcades Dolor (Jul 17, 2009)

It's not all that hard to get working...


----------



## sir_m1ke (Dec 7, 2008)

I actually find it very easy to work, and can normally get through a game just as easily and quickly as if using models

just a note to all those who dont have it yet- you wont be able to download it after the 31st so head ove and grab it

heres the link for the vassal engine (need this first):

http://www.vassalengine.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=2224

and here is the link for the 40k module:

http://www.vassal40k.com/download/step-one/

get it while you can! :victory:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

To be honest i have never played it, but i couldn't really get my head round what the point of it was anyway? From what i understand its like playing 40k but on a 2d board with 2d icons,so how does line of sight work and such? is it multi player?

As for it closing down,well that's Games workshop for you, they are very keen on protecting the IP and have the money to do so,still it would be nice to see someone fight one of GW's cease and desist orders,legally GW maybe in the right but should being legally right allow you to discourage your own fan base's creativity in new mediums ?GW should look at the likes of George lucas, he allows fans to create fan made movies based on the star wars universe and its IP and even holds a competition for them. 
It might even help GW's image and reputation and the all important bottom line if they allowed its Fan base to be more involved in the IP and embrace things like vassal,fan movies and other fan created fluff.It would be nice to see fan mail in white dwarf or club battle reports /modeling ideas rather than the corporate controlled catalogue that claims to be a hobby magazine we currently have,The only time we get a glimpse of the real gamer/painter/modeler on the street, is usually a small photo showing the winner of this years slayer sword which is usually followed by some nice photos of what they have painted followed by GW touting next years tickets and the games day mini.


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

i never under stood how it worked so i gave up on it.
but i feel some sadness of this site closing. so will try and donate to them.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Why is he begging for donations with the site coming down?
Shouldn't he be *refunding* donations?

That's probably why GW closed him down, he's making money off their IP.


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

GW, and all companies like it, need to be incredibly strict on 3rd parties using their IP. Whilst I can't remember the name (I don't really read those type of books), apparently one well-known Fantasy author actually lost control of part of the world they had created in their novels, all because a fan had started writing fanfic and hadn't been shut down.
In burgeoning markets, such as China and I presume India, companies are having incredible diffuculties on protecting IP, as some of the countries themselves will not enforce it, probably out of some misguided protectionism (just to throw an -ism out there). This means they lose a lot of cash that otherwise would go to fund them. So, considering all of this, anyone in a place that will enforce commercial law to protect IP will be shut down as soon as they start to become any threat; which probably means when they start taking cash and becoming a direct competiton. The dude(s) who developed Vassal have, seemingly, gone about this arse-first. With a product developed, they should have approached GW for a licence, or permission to go, so that GW was seen, by everyone, to still be in charge of their own IP. If I had developed something and someone else started trying to muscle in (no matter how inoffensively), I would be straight onto them to stop it. 

GFP

EDIT, as Galahad as already pointed out, about the profit. Can such a gap really be called a ninja?!


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Im with galahad, sad its shutting down, but asking for money? bit cheap in my eyed!


----------



## sir_m1ke (Dec 7, 2008)

Galahad said:


> Why is he begging for donations with the site coming down?
> Shouldn't he be *refunding* donations?
> 
> That's probably why GW closed him down, he's making money off their IP.


I think the reason is that although the modules are closing down, the server is still going to be running, and that costs money. the guy has never asked for any money in exchange for any of the modules or items on his website, they have always been free. the donation is entirely voluntary, much in the same way as the donations on this forum work- they go towards upkeep of the site, yes, but also towards server costs and the like

so why should he refund the donations? this site gets money indirectly from GW IP- it all goes to a good cause, but it still could be argued it is the same


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Been on about playing Vassal for a long while with Jezlad, but never got round to it. I'm actually surprised it's taken so long for them to get on the case.


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

World Eater XII said:


> Im with galahad, sad its shutting down, but asking for money? bit cheap in my eyed!


I'm asking as the amount of traffic that has visited the site over the last few days has emptied the funds and bandwidth for the modules I had left  I'm currently putting in my own money so everyone who hasn't downloaded still can.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Really, really disappointed in GW for this, but not surprised.

I'm pretty sure it'll continue underground, though, so don't give up yet everyone.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

I didn't even realise something like this existed until I saw this thread. Despite it being the 2nd of August I have still managed to download the Engine and 40K module so I will give it a whirl. :biggrin:


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Cypher871 said:


> I didn't even realise something like this existed until I saw this thread. Despite it being the 2nd of August I have still managed to download the Engine and 40K module so I will give it a whirl. :biggrin:


Good man. :good:


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

No one is ever on when I am, care to set a time for a game Cypher?


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

it is a brilliant program and i know all the reasons for GW doing so but the saddest part for me .... (well not really sad because i will continue to use it but for others) is that it was/is a method to play 40k with people you would never normally get the chance to.

vassal gave me the oppertunity to play 40k with members from this forum from the UK and USA and i am from Australia. we would never normally get to play but vassal40k gave us that oppertinuity

and i thank Dezertfox and co. for that chance.

sad to see you guys being shut down. i dont blame GW at all. but it would be nice if that offered something similar.


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

Ow, vassal was so good, was just thinking to turn it on again and continue my winning streak;/


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Dezartfox said:


> I'm asking as the amount of traffic that has visited the site over the last few days has emptied the funds and bandwidth for the modules I had left  I'm currently putting in my own money so everyone who hasn't downloaded still can.


Fair enough. I'd imagine people frantically downloading before the deadline has probably done a number on your bandwidth. Just the whole 'donate while you can' thing struck me as a bit odd. I figured you'd have been paid up until the end, but I guess I imagined it being a more fixed arrangement with the host rather than paying for bandwidth as it's used.

It's nothing to do with the gaming servers though, right? That's all handled by the people who created Vassal if I recall.

In any event, my condolences.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I almost played Vassal once. Had it all set up, and had a game arranged against a certain member of these boards and it didnt happen. I lost heart after that.


----------



## Sons of Russ (Dec 29, 2007)

alas a speed bump in Vassal spectacular success....such was its popularity, some rapping on the door by Daemonic Fiends from GW Legal was inevitable....

Time for V40k Fight Club....:blackeye:


And the 1st Rule of Fight Club is..........


remember kiddies, ONE website from ONE author recieved a Cease and Desist Order. THey can't actually stop folks from partaking on the vassal server.


----------

